

A new version of AmigaOS - bdfh42
http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/amigaos41-ars.ars

======
SwellJoe
I have to admire the plucky little lady...All these years, and all these
troubles, and yet, somehow, Amiga keeps plugging along.

I moved to Linux and Windows (for games) in 1995 from an Amiga 3k. And I found
that Linux had more of everything that I loved about the Amiga: Community,
great independent software developers producing innovative and strange things,
a culture of teaching and learning, and a focus on openness and
interoperability (ARexx was slick). So, I haven't really looked back (much),
but I certainly learned a lot and had a lot of fun with my Amigas. But I don't
feel like the world is really missing anything these days by the lack of a
mainstream Amiga product...for a few years in the 90's I occasionally wish for
stuff I'd used on my Amiga (the IRC and email clients I used, for example,
were awesome and it took years for me to be as happy with alternatives on
Linux or Windows).

